# Introducing my Pug gang pics



## wuhana Pugs (Feb 10, 2012)

As promised i would post the pics of my pugs. These guys are my current show team and the loves of my life .

Introducing - Spencer , Cleo , Darci & Nike


----------



## wuhana Pugs (Feb 10, 2012)

And who can forget my little Pomeranian ( house baby ) Dion ...


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

awww , your babies are just gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## wuhana Pugs (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Mese , i am very happy with them !

I fell in love with this breed over 10 years ago now , it was a bit of a shock after having Great Dane and Rotties for my whole life but i will always have pugs .

They have also excedded my expectations in the show ring all of which are on the way to the their Australian Grand Championship .


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Very very cute!!!
Naomi


----------



## wuhana Pugs (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks missnaomi :smile:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Awww beautiful dogs !!!! I love pugs :001_wub::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wuhana Pugs (Feb 10, 2012)

believe me they take over your life :blush:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

lovely pictures


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

They surely all sweet and fabulous!


----------



## harry12 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awwww they are beautiful! They are one of my favourite breeds!


----------

